
More doctors warming up to marijuana’s medical benefits - petethomas
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-10-12/medical-marijuana-is-where-the-real-money-is
======
mtnGoat
Had anyone clinically proven any medical benefits yet?

~~~
codr4
As others noted, proving medical benefits has been illegal for a long time.
What we do have is the authentic personal experience and testimony to its
benefits from hundreds of thousands of users. I know, drug users are not to be
trusted; unless it's alcohol or tobacco, then it's ok. But still; you rarely
hear users preach the health benefits of crack cocaine, or even
alcohol/tobacco.

It does wonders for chronic pain, without the nasty side effects of opiates.

It makes it easier to deal with ADHD/Aspberger traits, without the nasty side
effects of amphetamine.

And it seems to have extraordinary cancer curing powers, without long term
killing you like chemo.

There's plenty more just a search away...

~~~
krupan
Just like we have the authentic personal experience and testimony from
hundreds of thousands of essential oil and homeopathy users?

~~~
codr4
Exactly like that.

Blindly trusting authority and walking over dead bodies to defend our
ignorance hasn't been working for thousands of years, it's about time.

------
outside1234
Color me cynical, but this seems just like Opioids to me: they are warming up
to it because its good for business.

~~~
craftyguy
How is marijuana even remotely as addicting as opioids? (Hint: it is not)

~~~
krustyburger
The parent didn’t say anything about it being addictive, just that there was a
lot of money to be made distributing it, which there clearly is.

~~~
craftyguy
A major component to opioids is how addicting they are.. which plays right
into the profitability. Marijuana wouldn't be as profitable, so it is not 'the
new opioid'.

~~~
mtnGoat
its pretty generally accepted that marijuana is psychologically addicting. so
addiction certainly plays into the profitability.

then again facebooks business model is based off addiction to scrolling, so
ehh.

